# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Peter Oomens, Posturoloog >  Spierklachten? Een hernia?

## peteroomens

Een vreemde titel om mee te beginnen. Ik kom hier eigenlijk op door het sportmaatje waarmee ik de Nijmeegse 4-Daagse heb gelopen. Ze had al een hele tijd last van haar hamstrings, maar liep de 4-Daagse als de spreekwoordelijke kievit. Deze (buitenste) hamstring , een tweedelige spier, bevindt zich aan de achterzijde van het bovenbeen. Om één van de functies van deze spier te kunnen begrijpen, hier wat meer uitleg.

Wanneer we rechtop staan ligt ons zwaartepunt, zeg maar het midden van ons lichaam, naar voren. We zijn namelijk een opgerichte viervoeter. Zouden wij geen spieren aan de achterzijde van onze benen en ons bekken hebben, dan vielen we naar voren. We 'hangen' als het ware aan deze spieren. Nu neigen deze van nature samen te trekken (contractie) maar de hamstring wordt tegelijkertijd dus gerekt. Dit noemen we een excentrische contractie.

Nu het probleem: wanneer pijn aan de achterzijde van het bovenbeen gevoeld wordt, *kan* dit ook veroorzaakt worden door een hernia. Het advies is dan ook *altijd*: naar de (huis)arts. Wanneer nu blijkt dat het geen hernia betreft en de klacht hardnekkig is, is er vermoedelijke sprake van een hamstringblessure. Een lastige klacht overigens.

Peter.

----------


## Yv

Bedankt voor de uitleg!

----------

